# FreeBSD 10.2  does not boot after fresh install with GPT partition table



## Behrooz Merikhi (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi pals,
I have installed FreeBSD 10.2 on my laptop (which is a HP Probook G3  450) with GPT partition table.
I tried both manual and auto methods, and created the following partitions:

freebsd-boot
freebsd-ufs
freebsd-swap
but it does not boot after installation. I also saw something about "efi" in partitions but do not know what it is or is it necessary since in handbook section 2.6 it says that those three are necessary partitions for GPT.
Please help if you have any idea in this regard.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 19, 2016)

Where did you see "something" about EFI?

If the system is UEFI, legacy booting must be enabled and Secure Boot disabled.

However, HP is also known to be another one of those vendors who misused disk partitions for their own purposes.  It might be necessary to install old-style MBR/disklabel partitioning.


----------



## Behrooz Merikhi (Mar 19, 2016)

I saw about the EFI on a youtube video
in my system both legacy booting is enabled and secure boot is disabled.
regarding your words about hp I am going to check the MBR partitioning and feedback the results.
thanks


----------

